# Halfords panniers



## Dunlopdave (19 Jan 2012)

Hi all 
Stopped at halfords yesterday for some panniers and looked at bike hut panniers ,nice and big looked OK.On the price label in big letters it said pannier "SET" 39.99.not bad I thought and took two of them to the till only to be told that's 39.99 for each one.I'll be honest,I thought this would be the case but a "set" Says to me more than one. The Halfords guy says to me"yeah I've never understood that either.


----------



## doog (19 Jan 2012)

these have done me well for a few tours and still going strong. I put B &Q rubble sacks inside to keep stuff dry. £45 a pair.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/altura-arran-46-panniers-pair-p104848


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jan 2012)

I got a set of panniers from SJS cycles .. £15.49 for 2 .



http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sjsc-black-hook-on-rear-pannier-bags-prod11550/


----------



## pkeenan (19 Jan 2012)

If you're going to spend that kind of money on panniers, surely it makes sense to get a quality product - Ortlieb, for one? I've nothing against Halford's Bikehut range - but I would sooner buy something for a slightly higher price with knowledge that it's a quality brand and product. Simply for the long lasting life that usually comes with it.


----------



## growingvegetables (20 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I got a set of panniers from SJS cycles .. £15.49 for 2 .
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sjsc-black-hook-on-rear-pannier-bags-prod11550/


 
We've got four sets of very similar panniers, + a set of front panniers - same sort of price range (per pair!) from Halfords. The oldest pair is still going strong (if with a rather characterless baggy shape) after .... 8 years? 9 maybe?

At £80 a genuine set - well, I'd have had panniers, and the kids would have had black bin bags


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2012)

pkeenan said:


> If you're going to spend that kind of money on panniers, surely it makes sense to get a quality product - Ortlieb, for one? I've nothing against Halford's Bikehut range - but I would sooner buy something for a slightly higher price with knowledge that it's a quality brand and product. Simply for the long lasting life that usually comes with it.


My normal panniers were bikehut standard ones that they do not list anymore that look very similar to the sjs ones, i have had them 4 years so far and they are still going strong with no tears or wear.I only bought the sjs ones as new set for x mas as i got them a lot cheaper than that via their ebay store


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jan 2012)

Ortileb are very expensive and there is no way provided to allow you to lthem to the carrier.

Having said that they are superb panniers. Mine are on all the time. I have had them for about 3 years and they are still like new. When they get filthy I just wipe them down and they are like new again.

Everything stays totally dry in them and they have a lifetime guarantee.

Steve


----------



## doog (20 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I got a set of panniers from SJS cycles .. £15.49 for 2 .
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sjsc-black-hook-on-rear-pannier-bags-prod11550/


 
do you use these for touring? I personally wouldnt risk setting out with those unless I was happy to bin them en route or carry an amply supply of cable ties.


----------



## sheddy (20 Jan 2012)

The SJS ones are OK provided you use another bag for anything sharp. Tools etc will soon wear holes in em.
Another issue is that the rear pocket will rip through to the main compartment after a few years


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2012)

Dunlopdave said:


> Hi all
> Stopped at halfords yesterday for some panniers and looked at bike hut panniers ,nice and big looked OK.On the price label in big letters it said pannier "SET" 39.99.not bad I thought and took two of them to the till only to be told that's 39.99 for each one.I'll be honest,I thought this would be the case but a "set" Says to me more than one. The Halfords guy says to me"yeah I've never understood that either.


 
Looking on the website Qand A it clearly states it is for 2 , if you bought them take it back and demand the other bag or a refund .Looks exactly like what i have got except mine are black

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_729207_langId_-1_categoryId_236256#tab4

I do not tour i only commute and my tools are in a little saddlebag that i can clip onto the seatpost if i wanted to go for a spin but the reside in the pannier bag the rest of the time along with inner tubes + pump .The OP did not state that he wanted touring bags , only panniers so i tried to to give an alternative.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2012)

Dunlopdave said:


> Hi all
> Stopped at halfords yesterday for some panniers and looked at bike hut panniers ,nice and big looked OK.On the price label in big letters it said pannier "SET" 39.99.not bad I thought and took two of them to the till only to be told that's 39.99 for each one.I'll be honest,I thought this would be the case but a "set" Says to me more than one. The Halfords guy says to me"yeah I've never understood that either.


 
The Halfords guy was being a muppet. They are £39.99 a pair not each. Would you buy from these people who take a set of mole grips to try to get a bottom bracket out? Or put front forks on back to front? £80 for a pair of Halfords panniers!!!!! At this price it would put them in the same league as Ortlieb or Vaude panniers which are light years ahead in terms of quality.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> Ortileb are very expensive and there is no way provided to allow you to lthem to the carrier.
> 
> Having said that they are superb panniers. Mine are on all the time. I have had them for about 3 years and they are still like new. When they get filthy I just wipe them down and they are like new again.
> 
> ...


 
No they don't. Ortlieb panniers have a 5 year warranty and Vaude 3 years.


----------



## doog (20 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> *The OP did not state that he wanted touring bags , only panniers so i tried to to give an alternative*.


 
Panniers do tend to get a hammering on tour although I have read plenty of blogs where people have done one off tours with cheap panniers.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jan 2012)

Crankarm, you are totally correct.

http://www.ortlieb.de/p-garantie.php?lang=en&m1=0&m2=4

Still worth every penny, even with a 5 year warranty. Mine get kicked all over the place and still look like new. I throw all my gear in and never double bag it but everything stays dry.

Steve


----------



## theloafer (21 Jan 2012)

doog said:


> Panniers do tend to get a hammering on tour although I have read plenty of blogs where people have done one off tours with cheap panniers.


 
have had my carradice panniers over 25 years now been to spain 5 trips -france 4 trips venezuala -lejogs twice 4 tours in scotland yha trips to many to list ...and there still years left in them ..did have to patch 2 small holes with there repair kit which was no hardship  worth every penny and would not consider useing any other


----------



## rollinstok (21 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> have had my carradice panniers over 25 years now been to spain 5 trips -france 4 trips venezuala -lejogs twice 4 tours in scotland yha trips to many to list ...and there still years left in them ..did have to patch 2 small holes with there repair kit which was no hardship  worth every penny and would not consider useing any other


 
These are excellent, I have had mine for quite a few years now and they never let me down. £40 sounds about right for the Halfords. £80 will get you far superior quality.


----------

